# Cycle Start day



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello,
I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies can help me.....
Last month we began medicated tx (DIUI) but unfortunately we had too many follies to go ahead.  I have to contact the clinic when AF has finished to arrange for a scan.  Will I be able to start sniffing/injections straight away (day 7 ish) or will I have to wait until the next AF to get started?
Thanks in anticipation  
Helly
xx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi

I'm not sure, i guess it depends on what drugs you are on?!

I am taking Puregon and on my 2nd cycle, i was told to ring the hosp on day 1 of af, and have scan on day 2 then start injections that day!  I am not sure how it'll work with you i'm afraid, as everyone is different.

Sorry i couldnt help, and wish you the best of luck for this cycle!

E x x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Helly

Sorry I dont know the answer to your question either but just wanted to give you a wee  . I hope you get it sorted soon so you can rest easy and look forward to your next tx.

Sweetpea x


----------

